# Zeiss Milvus 25mm f/1.4 Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 16, 2017)

```
<p>It looks like Zeiss will be adding to their Milvus lineup with a brand new 25mm f/1.4 lens.</p>
<p><strong>Zeiss Milvus 25mm f/1.4 Specifications:</strong> (Google Translated)</p>


<ul>
<li>Mount: ZE (for Canon), ZF.2 (for Nikon)</li>
<li>Shortest shooting distance: 25 cm</li>
<li>Maximum magnification: 1: 4.6</li>
<li>Filter diameter: 82 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 1225 g (ZE), 1171 g (ZF.2)</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-31756 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25.jpg 530w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_3.jpg 530w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Z25_2.jpg 530w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 16, 2017)

Another potential Astro lens?


----------



## scrup (Oct 16, 2017)

82mm filter, some serious girth there.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 17, 2017)

I have rented the Sigma 14A and tried to use it for astro. I have to say it is very impressive. Mostly, the well controlled vignetting in addition to the sharpness.

That said, I would welcome this as having the ability to accept front end filters is critical in a lot of situations.


----------



## James Larsen (Oct 21, 2017)

I wish Zeiss lenses weren't so expensive lol


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm intrigued! My 24L needs replacing.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 13, 2017)

Coming soon —  When is soon?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 13, 2017)

Available now from B&H (US). $2400! I am waiting for reviews, which may be a long time coming.



BeenThere said:


> Coming soon — When is soon?


----------



## dolina (Nov 13, 2017)

James Larsen said:


> I wish Zeiss lenses weren't so expensive lol


I wish they'd have AF


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 13, 2017)

I wish they would go on sale! No, wait, self - reviews first!



dolina said:


> James Larsen said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Zeiss lenses weren't so expensive lol
> ...


----------

